# Crumbly Chevre



## tmfinley

I have made 4 bathes of chevre so far. The first turned out very dry because I lost my mind and squeezed the liquid from the cheese instead of letting it drip. 

The next two batches came out rubbery. The temp was higher than they should have been when they were setting up though, so maybe that effected the texture.

This last batch was better, much creamier when first drained, but after it drained and we started using it the cheese became very crumbly and maybe a bit dry.

I am using the recipe from fiasco farms with the mesophilic DVI Culture "MM" and 1/5 a drop of rennet. Any tips? Should I change recipes? I notice the recipe here for chevre adds buttermilk. I would rather not have to add store bought buttermilk to the cheese if possible. 

Also, what do you add to your chevre for taste? Which herbs work well with it?

Thank you,
Tiffany


----------



## Guest

The variable with using dilute rennet makes for unreliable results. If you want perfect Chevre every time try a culture packet that contains rennet. Also, cooler temps make creamier cheese, keep temps at 86F.

Christy


----------



## Guest

How long are you hanging your cheese? I find that when I only hang for about 6 hours I get really creamy chevre.

Sara


----------



## Rose

Herbs de Provence is my favorite herb addition.


----------



## Nancy

Dill and the powdered ranch dressing are our favorites. Like Sara said you could hang it a shorter time so it won'tbe so dry.


----------



## tmfinley

Yes, I think I hung it too long, like overnight. I'll try again today.

Thanks,
Tiffany


----------



## Leo

Lipton's french onion dip is super good, but I only use half a packet per lb of cheese
Megan


----------



## Guest

A lot of times we only hang ours 3 or 4 hours. Also I put a little bit of Flora Danica in it sometimes and that seems to smooth the texture out more.



> Lipton's french onion dip is super good,


oooh, That sounds good I'll have to try that sometime. I wonder if anyone has ever tried putting the mix that you make ranch salad dressing in some. You guys are making me hungry.


----------



## Rose

Mix dried cranberries and cinnamon sugar in your chevre!


----------



## Guest

Rose said:


> Mix dried cranberries and cinnamon sugar in your chevre!


Yum, that sounds good. That would be a great breakfast cheese on a bagel or even on graham crackers as a snack.

Sara


----------



## tmfinley

Those are great ideas! Rose how much cinnamon sugar for the cranberries and cinnamon and sugar chevre?

tiffany


----------



## LynninTX

Ohhhh I need to try a cranberry I bet it would be great fall/winter!

hang shorter
whip in the mixer when adding flavors

flavors - 

garlic/green onion
range ( I can post the spices if you want them... good on fries too... :lol)
strawberries & powdered sugar
pineapple, pecans, and brown sugar
dehydrated onion & fresh ground pepper
dill (I am experimenting)
taco... includes spices & tomato paste

Taco Cheese
1/2lb cheese (1c)

1/4t garlic
1t dried minced onion
3/4t chili powder 
1/2t salt
1/4t crushed red pepper
1/8t cumin
2T tomato paste

this is my *range* seasoning blend... I blend my own spices... incl chili powder...

Texas Range Seasoned Salt
6T black pepper 
6t onion granules 
3T granulated garlic 
3t cumin 
3T parsley 
3t paprika 
3T chili powder 
1c salt


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

And it was all delicious. The garlic and onion was the first to go, then the pecan, pineapple and brown sugar even the boys ate this I put it on vanilla wafers. I took away the taco from my son and the range which to me tasted like ranch and is good, so we can have it tommorrow! Now Lynn!!!!! go post your ice cream reciepe in the GM Ice Cream thread  vicki


----------



## Rose

Oh, dear. I didn't measure the cinnamon sugar. Just add till it looks right.


----------



## Leo

Mmmmm. Cranberries/cinnamon, and the range look really good.
Megan


----------



## LynninTX

Thank you for the cranberry suggestion!!

I am working on *Cranberry Harvest*... batch 1 was too heavy on the pecans. We used cranberries, pecans, a bit of brown sugar, and some orange juice concentrate...

sent out some *samples* so I'll see what I hear...


----------



## LynninTX

Hmmmm has anyone ever done a chocolate cheese spread? Pondering for the holidays.... hmmm a Chocolate Silk cheese spread??


----------



## tmfinley

Ohh, the chocolate does sound good. Right now the cranberries are the favorite around here.


----------

